# Look what followed me home!



## carolinagirl (Mar 1, 2012)

I did not plan this.  Well, not this soon anyway.  I have two male Anatolians that are soon going to be 10 months old.  So I started looking for a female pup, to be born later this year.  I discovered this very small litter a few hours from me.  The owner had heart surgery and could not care for them any longer and I didn't want to take home a single pup at this age, so I got two females.  I might not keep them both but have plenty of time to decide on that.  I think their names are Reva (Turkish for Worthy) and Aysun (Turkish for "as beautiful as the moon").  They are 8 1/2 weeks old.  Aren't they just adorable??


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 1, 2012)

No fair - I want one


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my goodnes. They are so adorable. To cute for words. I want one. Congratulations on your find.


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 1, 2012)

Very handsome pups!  You probably won't part with neither....


----------



## Chirpy (Mar 1, 2012)

They are so cute!   Yah, good luck on keeping just one of them...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 1, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## crazyland (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so very jealous!!!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Mar 11, 2012)

What Yankee said X2!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness!  They are cuties!  How did the big boys react to the new puppies?  And, how about a picture of those boys!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow what beautiful pups. Hope you decide to keep both.  Can't wait for more pictures of them as they get older.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 12, 2012)

Can't say that I could have resisted those two either.  Oh my goodness!  They are sooo cute.  Congratulations!


----------

